# androgel...does it help?



## lost1234

after several months of my husband not acting himself, he left, needed space.
6 weeks later little improvement, visited his dr for a sinus infection...which led to other issues. anyways today he informs me that the dr did bloodwork and he has just been put on androgel for low testosterone levels...dr also thinks he is in a mid life crisis!
will this gel help to bring my husband back? the person he used to be, i mean...any info on it would be helpful


----------

